# Fingerabdrücke entfernen.



## jon_x(back again) (8. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
ich hab letztens den film hitman gesehen und musste dabei daran denken das man ja immer und überall fingerabdrücke hinterlässt und man anhand derer jeden schritt eines menschen verfolgen kann.

Im Film "Men in Black" entfernt Will Smith am anfang seine Fingerabdrücke, ich weiß das das nur eine sciencefiction komödie ist, allerding frag ich mich ob es generell möglich ist seine Fingerabdrücke dauerhaft zu entfernen um lästige vom staat bezahlte schnüffler abzuschütteln.

mfg jon_x


----------



## Max der Orc (8. Februar 2009)

Bestimmt viel Aufwand, lange dauert das bestimmt auch


----------



## jon_x(back again) (8. Februar 2009)

was dauert lange kennste nen weg pls verraten !


----------



## Rhokan (8. Februar 2009)

abwaschen wie wärs?


----------



## Max der Orc (8. Februar 2009)

Handschuhe anziehen? oder?


----------



## Plato0n (8. Februar 2009)

ääähm also du kannst es einfach als "normale" verschleißerscheinung sehen, wenn du mit säuren oä. zu tun hast die so noch nicht gefählich sind, aber es sollte reichen zumindestens die fingerabdrücke wegzuätzen. hatten das gerade im chemieunterricht mal kurz angeschnitten....^^aber ich würds lassen, sind doch nette dinger


----------



## jon_x(back again) (8. Februar 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> abwaschen wie wärs?



nur titel gelesen was ?

es geht darum keine abdrücke mehr zu hinterlassen, man kann ja nicht überall wo man mal anfässt mit nem lappen nachwischen.


----------



## Lisutari (8. Februar 2009)

Mann kann sich die Fingerabdrücke abschleifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur suchen dann ale den Typen der keien Fingerabdrücke hat...


----------



## jon_x(back again) (8. Februar 2009)

ehm das "tolle" an fingerabdrücken ist ja gerade das sie einzigartig sind, wenn die einzigartigkeit in einem gewissen rahmen nicht  mehr gegeben ist werden fingerabdrücke zur identifizierung und als beweismittel unbrauchbar.
wenn also wer keine finger abdrücke hat, keine hinterlässt dann können die auch keinen vergleich anstellen bzw gibt es sicher noch mehr menschen die das machen und so ist der beweis unbrauchbar.


----------



## Haxxler (8. Februar 2009)

In dem Film Double Team schneidet sich Jean-Claude Van Damme einfach die Haut vom Daumen vorne weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (8. Februar 2009)

Wenn ihr die Fingerabdrücke entfernt ...durch wegätzen oder abschleifen ...macht euch das umso verdächtiger ^^^
Esseidenn ihr seid eine absolut unbekannte person natürlich :>>


----------



## Ebon (8. Februar 2009)

hehe,

mit der Idee hab ich mich auch schon mal rumgeschlagen.

- So falsch ist die Filmscene in MIB gar nicht. Ich glaub da wurde die Fingerspitzenhaut kurzerhand abgebrannt. Sehen wir uns Brandverletzungen an, weiß man das die Hautpartien schon ziemlich ... (leider) unwiederherstellbar sind, je nachdem wie lang man den Feuer ausgesetzt war. Versuchen würd ich das aber auch net ^^

- Säure hat einen ähnlichen effekt.

- Hautverpflanzung, sollte eigentlich funktionieren?

- Noch ne Möglichkeit. Man versiegelt seine Finger. Man füllt die rillen mit einer Flüssigkeit auf die, abhärten und dann drauf bleiben (aber flexibel bleibt). Son Nanotechnikzeugs wie bei den Frontscheibenversiegeln (beim Auto). Oder dieser Lotuseffekt hat den positiven nebenwirkung das die Hände nie wieder dreckig werden.

- Noch ne Möglichkeit wäre es, wenn man einfach auf den Papier verstirbt, den Tode hinterlassen ja angeblich nix. Allerdings kann man Tode auch nicht töten ... sehr zweischneidiges Schwert.

Was möglich ist und was nicht, ka ... vielleicht sollten wir mal ein paar Geheimargenten verhören wie die das regeln ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Februar 2009)

Finger abschneiden und schwupps... keine Fingerabdrücke mehr...
Mir stellt sich eher die Frage warum man sowas wissen will und das mit einem mir erscheinenen Nachdruck und einem Hauch aggressivität Oo


----------



## Lisutari (8. Februar 2009)

Warum sollte mans nicht wissen wollen? Ist doch intressant.
Vlt sieht er auch gerne CSI udn will die hitnergründe erfahren


----------



## jon_x(back again) (8. Februar 2009)

welche agressivität?

kannste zitieren bitte ?


----------



## Lisutari (8. Februar 2009)

Würd ich auch gerne sehen wo er aggresiv war


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Februar 2009)

jon_x(back schrieb:


> was dauert lange kennste nen weg pls verraten !






jon_x(back schrieb:


> nur titel gelesen was ?
> 
> es geht darum keine abdrücke mehr zu hinterlassen, man kann ja nicht überall wo man mal anfässt mit nem lappen nachwischen.



Dies zum Beispiel...
Mir kommt das ein wenig spanisch vor... ich habe schwierigkeiten damit zu glauben, dass es nur rein interessenhalber ist...


----------



## Ren-Alekz (8. Februar 2009)

man kann fingerabdrücke entweder mim stoff im feuerlöscher oder mit handschuhen vermeiden^^

es sich einfach wegätzen oder wegbrennen funtzt auch nit, weils ja wieder mit nem indetifizierbaren fingerabdruck verheilt


----------



## Lisutari (8. Februar 2009)

Mit viel Phantasie höchstens, Selor...


----------



## Kangrim (8. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Mit viel Phantasie höchstens, Selor...



Naja mir kahm es auch nicht grade freundlich rüber aber ist mir so ziemlich egal warum er es wissen will.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (8. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Dies zum Beispiel...
> Mir kommt das ein wenig spanisch vor... ich habe schwierigkeiten damit zu glauben, dass es nur rein interessenhalber ist...



wow du bist ihm also auf die schliche gekommen, respekt...dabei sollte doch keiner merken dass er ein neues leben als spionage-agent anfangen wollte....tja aber der 00-salor hat wie immer alles geregelt xD


----------



## Zez (8. Februar 2009)

Hmm, Fingerkuppen in Wachs tauchen? Habe ich als Kind imer gemacht :>
Sollte gut + billig + leicht klappen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Februar 2009)

einfach wie in smokin aces der söldner machen und die fingerkuppen bis auf die knochen abnagen


----------



## jon_x(back again) (8. Februar 2009)

ohne die muskeln an den fingern kann man die nicht richtig benutzen und sind sinnlos.


----------



## Naarg (9. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Dies zum Beispiel...
> Mir kommt das ein wenig spanisch vor... ich habe schwierigkeiten damit zu glauben, dass es nur rein interessenhalber ist...


 Das ist die Frage, wo hört der Datenschutz auf? 
Als Gegenbeispiel: Nicht jeder der mit Proxy surft lädt auch schwarz runter, manche sorgen sich nur um Ihre Privatsphäre.


----------



## Alion (9. Februar 2009)

Dauerhaft entfernen ist denke ich nicht möglich. Selbst wenn man sich die Haut wegscheidet, wächst sie irgendwann wieder nach und die Fingerabdrücke sind wieder da.


----------



## Davatar (9. Februar 2009)

Handschuhe an die Hände annähen lassen =D


----------



## Avyn (9. Februar 2009)

Man verliert doch auch recht viel von seinem Tastsinn wenn man sich so verstümmelt. Das Ganze ist einfach Sinnfrei.


----------



## Schwartenmaster (9. Februar 2009)

Bin Laborant.
Hab also einige Erfahrung mit dem weg ätzen von Fingerabdrücken, weil es halt im Laboralltag einfach mal passiert.

In der Regel wachsen die Dinger einfach wieder nach.
Ist trotzdem keine Angenehme sache.


----------



## Minastirit (9. Februar 2009)

also ich weis nur mit genug n64 zocken (spiele mit denen man den joystick dort 100mal drehen muss oder so) auch hin das sie etwas weg sind.
Aber da es nunmal nachwächst ist es eben etwas womit man mörder etc finden kann. und dies aus gutem grund.

ausser dem blut und den fingern ist glaubs nichts so eindeutig.


----------



## RubenPlinius (9. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ausser dem blut und den fingern ist glaubs nichts so eindeutig.



doch, die augen und dna spuren (haare, haut, etc)

xD


----------



## shadow24 (9. Februar 2009)

jon_x(back schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hab letztens den film hitman gesehen und musste dabei daran denken das man ja immer und überall fingerabdrücke hinterlässt und man anhand derer jeden schritt eines menschen verfolgen kann.
> 
> Im Film "Men in Black" entfernt Will Smith am anfang seine Fingerabdrücke, ich weiß das das nur eine sciencefiction komödie ist, allerding frag ich mich ob es generell möglich ist seine Fingerabdrücke dauerhaft zu entfernen um lästige vom staat bezahlte schnüffler abzuschütteln.
> ...


klar kann man Fingerabdrücke entfernen.wurde hier schon ein paar mal erwähnt:Säure, Feuer oder Finger abschneiden...
aber welcher Idiot würde sowas machen,zumal es besser wäre in bestimmten Fällen Handschuhe zu tragen,oder gar nachgemachte Fingerabdrücke zu verwenden(eine detailierte Anleitung dazu kannst du auf der Seite des Chaos Computer Clubs nachsehen)...
aber warum solltest du auch Fingerabdrücke verbergen wollen?


----------



## Lisutari (9. Februar 2009)

Er ist Paranoid und will sich vor IHNEN verstecken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (9. Februar 2009)

In CSI Miami kam sowas schonmal ^^

da wurde einer ermordet, und man fand nur Fingerabdrücke, die frei von texturen waren.

am Ende ham sie einen Spieleentwickler verhaftet, weil der vom vielen Gamepad benutzen seine Daumen so abgerieben hatte, dass die Konturen weg waren ^^

also können sie einen auch ohne FIngerabdrücke festnageln ;D


----------



## Davatar (9. Februar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> In CSI Miami kam sowas schonmal ^^
> 
> da wurde einer ermordet, und man fand nur Fingerabdrücke, die frei von texturen waren.
> 
> ...


Davon abgesehn ob das nun realistisch ist oder nicht sollte man amerikanischen Fernsehserien und/oder Filmen (und selbst verständlich auch denen von andern Ländern) nicht allzu viel Vertrauen schenken wenns um Realismus geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (9. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube Tipps gegen Paranoia wären hier echt sinnvoller als welche gegen Fingerabdrücke


----------



## Lisutari (9. Februar 2009)

Sagte ich n bissel weiter oben auch schon^^ Aber mehr so als scherz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (9. Februar 2009)

Kauf dir nen Gamer-mousepad-Handschuh^^

Ihr wisst schon. Diese Handschuhe die, die Fingerkuppen verdecken um perfekte Reibungskraft herzustellen, oda so... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (9. Februar 2009)

Kleb doch Tixo über deine Fingerkuppen^^


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (9. Februar 2009)

ich hät glaub ich mal den einfachsten Vorschlag... Handschuhe einfach ANBEHALTEN... fertich


----------



## Rhokan (9. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Sagte ich n bissel weiter oben auch schon^^ Aber mehr so als scherz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hab das nich alles durchgelesen^^ btw wtf is tixo?


----------



## Xelyna (9. Februar 2009)

Am effektivsten ist wohl immer noch -> Fingerkuppe entfernen *jautsch*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (9. Februar 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> hab das nich alles durchgelesen^^ btw wtf is tixo?


Klebeband...


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Februar 2009)

es gab mal n Film da hat einer der Auftragsmörder sich die Fingerkuppen bis auf die Knochen abgekaut das man seine Fingerabdrücke nicht mehr nehmen konnte war der Film Smoking Aces oder so


----------



## Falathrim (9. Februar 2009)

Und wer ist bitte so dämlich und fragt in einem Riesenforum mit tausenden Usern nach so etwas? Wenn der ne Straftat begeht ist der eh gleich dran *g*


----------



## x3n0n (9. Februar 2009)

Spoiler



Finger abschneiden



Nee, das darf ich als Mod ja nicht sagen... Naja, ich mach hier mal zu, du solltest eher mal im Agenten Forum nachfragen.


----------

